# Kevo - I guess we go a long way back?...



## McEngr (Aug 31, 2012)

http://forums.ppi2pass.com/Thread-Rayleigh-procedure-Question-for-seismic-SE-s

Thought you'd be interested in an old post... ...good times. I was a blabbering idiot on the old forums.


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ha ha!!

Good laugh there McEngr!!


----------

